# SNZ Southern 2017 -Christchurch NZ



## OLLiver (Feb 19, 2017)

Just a friendly notification that there will be another comp in Christchurch NZ.
Speedcube.co.nz is pleased to announce we will be attending - we'd love to meet you
Register here
https://www.speedcubing.nz/event/snz-southern-2017/register


----------

